# New to pompano fishing



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been doing alot of inshore fishing and wanted to try something that sounds like fun as well. I usualy fish in the Gulf Shores and O.B and the inlands. Is westside beach a good place to try or could someone help me out. I got a nices fishing setup last weekend from outcast sale and can't wait to try it out. Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm assuming you live in Al. If you're in the OB area, come by Sam's on canal road and I'll give you a free pompano "seminar". I can show you how to tie the rigs, what to look for on the beach and more consistent ways to get sand fleas and ghost shrimp.


----------

